# Just saying hello!



## broncobilly (Jun 2, 2009)

I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hello. Allthough I am hunter, fisherman, and all around outdoorsman, I tend to be on the topic of concealed carry and handguns more than anny other topic.

Thanks for letting me on the forum!


----------

